# Ear Infections



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would shave away all hair, and use the ear wash daily.

Then work from the inside- literally- what does she eat?

Regardless of brand, have you tried feeding her some yogurt daily? The live cultures will cure that so fast, you'll be amazed! Best trick I was ever taught... haven't had an ear infection in this house in almost ten years, with Goldens that swim almost daily.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would shave away all hair, and use the ear wash daily.
> 
> Then work from the inside- literally- what does she eat?
> 
> Regardless of brand, have you tried feeding her some yogurt daily? The live cultures will cure that so fast, you'll be amazed! Best trick I was ever taught... haven't had an ear infection in this house in almost ten years, with Goldens that swim almost daily.


She eats Canidae & Innova Senior, but that only started last November when we got Charlie, up until then she was eating junk. Thanks, I will try the yogurt.....how much a day do you think I should give her? She is 26 lbs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I give all my kids a spoonful or so- it doesn't have to be precise. Plain vanilla they seem to like  She is on a great food!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I give all my kids a spoonful or so- it doesn't have to be precise. Plain vanilla they seem to like  She is on a great food!


Thank you so much!!!! I'm off to the store to get some yogurt.....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I like Oticalm...smells good...seems to do a good job cleaning and Lexi responded quickly to using it...
Have also used Oticlense...was more expensive and worked no better....so switched back to OtiCalm...

My vet suggested avoiding alcohol based cleansers


*OTICALM*
_Active Ingredients:
Propylene Glycol, Poloxamer 407, Salicyclic Acid, Benzoic Acid, Malic Acid, Eucalyptus Oil. 

Uses:
OtiCalm Ear Solution is recommended for routine cleansing and drying of moist or waxy, mildly exudative ear canals and for long-term control of mild recurrent ear infections. Formulated with an effective drying agent for moist ear canals after routine bathing or swimming. Also helps to control odor associated with otitis externa in dogs and cats. 

Availability:
OtiCalm Ear Solution is a non-prescription over-the-counter (OTC) product._


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I like Oticalm...smells good...seems to do a good job cleaning and Lexi responded quickly to using it...
> Have also used Oticlense...was more expensive and worked no better....so switched back to OtiCalm...
> 
> My vet suggested avoiding alcohol based cleansers
> ...


Thanks, I'll try to find that. Can you get that at pet stores or must you order it online?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a dog that's prone to yeasty ears when he eats anything with wheat, so we changed his food. Also, the cleaning solution the vet suggested was: WAVE - water, alcohol and vinegar, equally. Cheap too! The vinegar helps keep the PH in the ears low which discourages yeast growth. I would do that along with the yougart that ACC recommended. I haven't tried that ACC but when I go to the market I'll be sure to pick some up. Anything to help encourage good health in the fur kids!

Good luck!
Angie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use Epi-Otic. Abbie and Houdini have never had ear infections and I have Never Ever cleaned Houdini's ears.... they have always been crystal clean... Maggie had *1* ear infection when she was 8 weeks old.... I do put yogurt on there food every night....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I use the purple potion here for ear cleanings and can be bought online, or made up yourself. Not to be used with any other products though since it works with yeast, bacterial as well as mites.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Goldndust said:


> I use the purple potion here for ear cleanings and can be bought online, or made up yourself. Not to be used with any other products though since it works with yeast, bacterial as well as mites.


My cut and paste from a previous ear infection post i made.

Use this, it's called purple potion from (Ear Solution):

16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol (or witch hazel)
4 tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
16 drops Gentian Violet 1% Solution

Mix all ingredients in the alcohol bottle & shake. (make sure you shake before every application).

Treatment: Fill ear with solution & massage gently for 30 seconds and wipe with a tissue. Fill a second time and just wipe without massaging. The dog will shake the excess out. Be careful, the Gentian Violet could stain. I use a eye dropper to fill the ear.

Treatment:
2 times per day for the first 2 weeks
1 time per day for the next 2 weeks
1 time per month there after

Propanol is antiseptic, boric acid will soothe and lower ear pH, and gentian violet is an anti-fungal agent. You might need to special order the boric acid and gentian violet from a pharmacy.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, this is the one I use. I began using this back about five years ago when Bianka got an ear infection that three different meds the vet gave me wouldn't work on her, and back and forth to vets over it. It was the only thing that cleared up her ears for good.

Instead of the Alcohol you can use Witch Hazel as well, I myself have never used that though.


----------

